# Heavy panting during first heat - normal?



## sbingham (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi all,

I have never had a dog go through heat before and Chloe, my 9 month old GSD pup, started her first heat last Friday. Since then she has been panting rather heavily off and on. Is this a normal occurrence for dogs in heat, or should I be concerned?


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Myah was the same way.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep normal

The surges in progesterone and LH correlate to behavior commonly associated with heat cycles like panting, excessive thirst, urinating more frequently, being extra cuddly, mean to other dogs, flagging or flirtatious behavior to other dogs/people/objects, etc

Hormones make females do unusual things!


----------

